# mail???



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

HI!
My family (husband, 3 kids and myself) are moving to Puerto Morelos in July and are so excited! I am trying to get everything lined up, and am wondering what to do about mail. I am requesting paperless billing from all companies that bill us, but need to do something about the rest of the mail.
We were first considering a move to Puerto Vallarta, and I was told by the Mailboxes Etc. owners there that we could have our mail forwarded to a Florida address (MBE), and they would take care of all the customs forms and then forward to a MBE in Puerto Vallarta where we would pick it up. Is there a similar situation in the Cancun / Playa del Carmen area? Is there a Mailboxes, Etc.?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cherylrad said:


> HI!
> My family (husband, 3 kids and myself) are moving to Puerto Morelos in July and are so excited! I am trying to get everything lined up, and am wondering what to do about mail. I am requesting paperless billing from all companies that bill us, but need to do something about the rest of the mail.
> We were first considering a move to Puerto Vallarta, and I was told by the Mailboxes Etc. owners there that we could have our mail forwarded to a Florida address (MBE), and they would take care of all the customs forms and then forward to a MBE in Puerto Vallarta where we would pick it up. Is there a similar situation in the Cancun / Playa del Carmen area? Is there a Mailboxes, Etc.?


I pay all my US bills (and some of my Mexican ones) online. All my mail goes to my son's house. He throws it in a box and once a year I visit him and go through it. There is almost never anything in there that I care about. Annual mail delivery is often enough for me.

One time I forgot to go through the box of mail when I visited him, so it was two years between checking. That time my mail happened to contain a letter from the California Tax people saying they wanted me to file a tax return. So I filed a return about a year late, but I didn't owe any taxes. That was about a year ago. So far I have not heard any more from them. Of course, I haven't looked at my mail since December.

My point is: How much mail do you really need to get?


----------



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much, Will! That is very helpful and we will do something similar then. We will be receiving a document when we are in Mexico that will require an original signature. Is there a preferred (reliable) method such as DHL?

Thank you!
Cheryl


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cherylrad said:


> Thanks so much, Will! That is very helpful and we will do something similar then. We will be receiving a document when we are in Mexico that will require an original signature. Is there a preferred (reliable) method such as DHL?
> 
> Thank you!
> Cheryl


I have used Fedex several times without any problems. It is a tad expensive. It was $45 usd to get a couple credit/debit cards delivered. DHL is probably similar but I haven't tried it. UPS is good for package delivery. I bought a computer that was shipped by UPS.


----------



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks again. I am assuming that you had the credit cards and computer delivered to your physical living address as opposed to a post office box somewhere. Is that correct?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your upcoming move to Puerto Morelos! 

Should you need, there is a place in Playa where you can get a U.S. P.O. box. And, yes, should you need to have something shipped down, such a credit/bank card, it can be delivered to your physical address.


----------



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks, Belize Girl! Do you know the name of the place in Playa where you can get a US post office box? I assume you set that up there rather than ahead of time from the US?

Thanks!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, I do not know the name of the place where you can get a US post office box. I do know that you can go to the location and set it up there. The location is on 10th Aveue on the East side between Constituyentes and Calle 10 in a strip mall, you cannot miss the sign. If, I get a chance tomorrow, I will take a walk by and get the name and number for you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cherylrad said:


> Thanks again. I am assuming that you had the credit cards and computer delivered to your physical living address as opposed to a post office box somewhere. Is that correct?


That is correct. They were shipped to my house and delivered right on time. I was able to follow their progress on the Fedex and UPS web sites. I also occasionally receive packages sent through regular mail. In the past few months I got one package sent through the US Postal Service and delivered here by Correos Mexico, and another sent from Germany and delivered by Correos Mexico. It took about 6 weeks in each case, I don't remember the exact time required.


----------



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much to both of you!


----------

